# Anyone knows a web-based billing system for Anesthesia and Pain Management? Pls help.



## nurse2010 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

I want to apologize if this question might not be appropriate on this forum. 

I would like to know if anyone of you knows a web-based billing system for Anesthesia and PM?

You can email me in private if you want for the information. I will greatly appreciate it. I have been trying to find information on the internet but haven't found an answer.

Thank you so much.


----------



## kburke (Aug 19, 2009)

my office is going live with alteer/visionary this week if you need more info email me at kburke819@hotmail.com, i worked on this system before doing ortho, its wonderful. let me know if i can help with you anything.

Kristi


----------

